
Some programmers really are 10x more productive  - wglb
http://www.johndcook.com/blog/2011/01/10/some-programmers-really-are-10x-more-productive/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+TheEndeavour+%28The+Endeavour%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
ghshephard
10x productivity between the average and best professional developers in an
organization's software engineering organization is trivially demonstrable in
almost all software development environments that I've been in.

Indeed, there are, in some scenarios, systems and software that have been
developed by the best of breed developers in a matter of weeks, that would
have taken the _lower performing_ (as opposed to average), years to develop to
the same level of quality and efficiency.

I don't think it would be that much of a stretch to demonstrate on the order
of 75-100x more efficiency between the best developers and the worst
developers in most large software organizations - particularly in very
specialized area's like PHY or MAC development.

------
bediger
You'd be better off going to the Steve McConnel blog entry that this article
links to:
[http://forums.construx.com/blogs/stevemcc/archive/2011/01/09...](http://forums.construx.com/blogs/stevemcc/archive/2011/01/09/origins-
of-10x-how-valid-is-the-underlying-research.aspx)

